# Buying Watchmaker Screwdrivers



## pmhpmh (Nov 1, 2013)

Buying Watchmaker Screwdrivers,

i am just starting out on my career as a tinkerer and am in the process of collecting the tools I need.

Now I am looking for a set of screwdrivers, and this might seem like an easy place to start.

I understand that I should buy the best i can afford, However as as beginner I don't think it it sensible to buy a set of Bergeon screwdrivers at way over Â£100, may be Santa next christmas!

I also dont want to spend Â£10 and get a set that are as rough as a badger.

So I am looking for a sensible set of mid priced screw drivers. I thought I had found such a set, but when they arrived the tips were not even, the ends were not at right angles to the shaft and so they will be going back.

Even on rltwatches a set of 7 for Â£12 seemed too cheap.? I had imagined I would have to pay Â£20 or so for 5

Any recommendations

Thanks in advance

Peter


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

a*f on ebay about 25 for a set of 5, are perfect for the job


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

How much do you want to spend?

A*F are a very good alternative to Bergeon and considerably cheaper.

9 piece at Â£70 incl shipping : here

5 piece at Â£25 incl shipping : here


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

the af stands arent great, the bigger screwdrivers catch and stop rotation


----------



## pmhpmh (Nov 1, 2013)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Professional-Swiss-AF-Watch-Screwdriver-5-pc-Set-NEW-/270915084885?pt=UK_Jewellery_Watches_WatchAccessories_SpareParts_SM&hash=item3f13cc2255

that is the set I picked up, But not from that seller. The end of the blades were squint, may be that I have bought an A*F packet with cheap china drivers inside


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

pmhpmh said:


> http://www.ebay.co.u...=item3f13cc2255
> 
> that is the set I picked up, But not from that seller. The end of the blades were squint, may be that I have bought an A*F packet with cheap china drivers inside


Send them back. Genuine A*F stuff is good. I've given up using Cousin's own brand "Swiss Quality" replacement blades and have gone back to the more expensive A*F blades. The Cousin ones are really rough.


----------



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

I bought this:

*Bergeon 30081-S09 - 9 screwdrivers in a rotating stand*

It might seem expensive but I haven't regretted it. A very good choice of sizes.

If you did give up tinkering then you would be able to sell it easily.

The other thing I can recommend is a very good set of tweezers. You'll use them a lot.

If you can, get a brass pair as well (non magnetic). And a plastic pair.


----------



## SSTEEL (Aug 6, 2013)

A*F are usually pretty good to start with, then when finds allow, go for the Bergeon, its money well spend. Then of course you need to look into getting yourself a good oil stone, and screwdriver sharpener roller, and loupe. Practise sharpening your screwdrivers, it takes a lot of time to master it, and with watchmaking its a regular chore. I find myself having to sharpen mine at least one a week.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Some time ago, I was reading a lively discussion on some Internet watch forum (I forget which) about whether a screwdriver blade should bottom out in the screw slot or whether it should be firm against the two sides....it is difficult to achieve both.

Any blade that is only sharpened on a flat stone is not ideal; new A*F blades are like this.

What we need is someone to invest in the Horotec sharpener and then offer a sharpening service :yes:. I'd use the service! Or if there was enough interest, I'd offer the service!


----------



## pmhpmh (Nov 1, 2013)

Pinged the company last night, email straight back, full refund 

Will sort out others, Thanks Silver Hawk

Sir Alan, There is no way on this earth I can slip a set of Â£100 screw drivers past MANAGEMENT. If I even try she would have my nuts for earrings!


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

I bought some A*F screwdrivers and to be frank, I thought they were garbage. Afterwards I bought a pack of 5 Bergeons from Cousins for about Â£45 which is what I should have done in the first place.


----------

